# Slotless lap counter



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've had an idea brewing in my mind for a while now, and need some ideas on how slot less tracks keep track of laps. I'm not thrilled with flags on the car bodies, so that concept is out.

What other lap counting methods for slot less are there? Magnets are out as I'm trying to avoid them as a counting method due to trying to keep T Jets behaving as such. Light sensors are out due to obvious reasons. So what else it out there??? 

An idea of the bar code type technology used in grocery stores reading either a small bar code label under each car, or even reading each individual car's paint design to I.D. it might be cost feasible, since it has become a standard for most retail stores now and pricing for parts has most likely come down now. It's still an expensive way to go though.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

just an idea
$$$ and may add weight

http://www.trackmateracing.com/shop/en/r-c-lap-counter-transponder-system/91-rc-lap-counter.html


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Smart phones can have an app that will track laps on each side of the track. That might be tough if you get on the other side of the track. Or maybe a ZipZap timer would work..... Hmmm "Digital would be the Bad Azz key !!!!!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm not thinking digital, so much as A/C powered, and home brewing some cross over tracks into lane changers. I'm also dreaming of battery (nicad or similar) rechargeable type power for additional cars. This set up (on a 4 lane) would allow 8-12 cars running on 4 lanes, with the ability and need to get around slower traffic, while racing with an opponent or 3. 

This is just part of my crazy double figure 8 idea which scoots out to a large oval, where all the lane changing has to take place. Think big (like the lottery budget needed to make all this fun stuff happen),and then think of a field of 12 demo derby cars, chain races, trailer races, and school bus races for a night of fun.

Lots of places for wipe outs too, as there will be 3 4 lane intersections!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh, and I've been doing other daydreaming regarding A/C. When I had my big table, one of my pet peeves was that car's headlights would shut down when waiting for a train to pass by. By using A/C, I could run the car on one half of the wave, and run the lighting on the other half. The rectifier I use in all of my later build ups will take care of power sorting for the LEDs. I'd just need the N40001 diode on the chassis( like on Xlerator chassis) and a matching one in the controller to make that problem go away..


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Well, you didn't say we had an open budget...... now where did I leave that drawing board..


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

No Rush Rob... I have yet to get past pulling the cross over tracks out of the tote. At my present pace, they may still be collecting dust on them next summer! :freak:


----------



## carlosnseattle (May 12, 2009)

Where in the world is "Stump City, USA"??? Just curious:wave::wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.cityofgloversville.com/ContentManager/index.cfm?Step=Display&ContentID=5


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

...........


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Dan. As I said, this is a very preliminary idea, using slotted cars with the same electrical concept as Aurora's Xlerator's. I would create lane changing tracks, and run the cars on AC with diodes (in the cars and controllers) to distinguish an A car from a B car. Think of it as a poor man's digital. 

As far as blocker type cars, I was pondering the use of rechargeable battery packs for the drones power source. You as a driver would have to change lanes to get around them (or change the drone's lane) to get by them. Picture 8 or even 12 cars buzzing around on a 4 lane, and then picture a few 4 way intersections in the mix and you get the idea of the mayhem that could result!


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

..........


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh well...  So much for that idea.


----------

